# Can PS3 play region 2 DVD?



## bm23

Sorry if this seem like a stupid question. I'm planning on buying some region 2 DVDs and was wondering if my PS3 could play it. I'm living in singapore, bought my ps3 here too, if that makes a difference


----------



## mihir

A US PS3 wont be able to play a region 2 DVD.This is to stop gray-market importing of DVDs.


----------



## PohTayToez

It does make a difference, assuming you got it from a legit source.  The PS3 should be region locked to wherever you bought it from.


----------



## bm23

Thanks for the replies  is there anyway i could overcome this? How about using my PC? (though i'd prefer to watch movies on my TV)


----------



## Laquer Head

I wonder if you set an external to a different region, and use the front usb port if it would work?


----------



## PohTayToez

bm23 said:


> Thanks for the replies  is there anyway i could overcome this? How about using my PC? (though i'd prefer to watch movies on my TV)



Well, we can't talk about bypassing the region lock on the PS3 on these forums.  As for watching movies on your PC, sure.  DVD drives on PCs are region locked as well, but they allow for it to be changed up to five times.  




Laquer Head said:


> I wonder if you set an external to a different region, and use the front usb port if it would work?



I don't think so.


----------



## bm23

Thanks for the replies guys, really appreciate it


----------

